# Eastnor Deer Park



## 88897 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

We have been looking for some sites in Herefordshire/Worcestershire that are not too crowded and not too muddy!

Has anybody tried Eastnor Deer Park. It has no facilities and seems to be almost like "wild camping" it's not far from Ledbury.

Do I need to put in the scaffolding boards or Morrison mats?

Any comments welcomed.

Dave and Sally


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Dave & Sally (& everyone else !)
We have been to Eastnor Deer Park at least once...sometimes twice...every year for the last 12 years. I am not sure what it is like mid summer as we always go in september to compete in a large Land Rover Off Road competition. It is a wonderful setting, with the deer roaming all over the park (October is rutting season :!: ). There are several lakes which you can camp by if you want to. There are no 'set' pitches - just camp within the large allotted area. Plenty to see and do....good walks & cycling. Lots of good little villages nearby with good pubs, food etc (not within walking distance though.....well i suppose it depends how far you walk !) Eastnor Castle and grounds next door, which is open to the public, with garden centre, tea rooms etc. If you are lucky there will be a wedding held at the castle on the Saturday and that usually means a wonderful, free, view of the firework display from the deer park itself. As you say...no facilities (although there may be hook up - i'm not sure of this) but well worth visiting....i have yet to hear any one say they did not like it.
It is mainly grass, with the odd few hardstandings. Mats / boards may not be needed... but on the other hand.... good chance they will !! Site does not seem to get really muddyand there is tarmac to drive/walk on.
Hope this helps a little. If there is anything in particular that i may be able to help you with let me know.....enjoy and let me know what you think.
Mary :lol:


----------



## 88980 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave and Sally
We discovered Eastnor last year, it's ideal for us for a short weekend away, being only an hour's drive (so we can go home if the weather turns bad!). The location is wonderful, set at the foot of the Malvern Hills, and opposite the castle and you can park anywhere. Good walks along the Malverns, via the Malvern Hills Hotel which does excellent food and beer, or you can walk to Ledbury across the fields. Yes, it is in effect wild camping - absolutely no facilities apart from fresh water taps dotted around the site and some CDPs. So only suitable for caravans and motor homes with own facilities. Whenever we have been there it's been relatively dry, but I guess it could get muddy, particularly down by the lakes, although as Mary says there are a few gravelled areas which act as hardstandings. There are a couple of tarmac drives through the park, you just drive round and find a space and a warden will collect money off you at some point (cost £6 per van per night). There is a separate field for rallies, seems to be popular in the summer, but sometimes the whole park is used for events, so best to ring first to check it's not booked out - tel 01531 633160. See the website at http://www.eastnorcastle.com/caravanning.htm.
Sue & Andy


----------



## 88897 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Andy, Sue And Mary.

We will make sure that we visit this summer!

Dave and Sally


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
Thanks for the info and link, this looks like an excellent place for a MHFs meet ..


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

having just spent the weekend here i can confirm that it still exists in the same way with no fixed pitches and the odd tap around the area, but the price has now gone up to the massive price of seven (7) pounds per pitch per night.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*eastnor deer park*

hi,

a great place to stay is leaminster, it is only in the car park at the edge of town,but near the river walk,and toilets. found it on here in the site map,stayed there the day before malvern show,had a nice day out round the town,very pretty and quaint,and the next day went to 2 national trust houses.

mags,

p.s. also went to eastnor castle the day after the show,had a really good day,the staff were so friendly and full of interesting facts,we had never been round that bit of england,wales,bristol etc,but always missed that corner,so we said that we really will have to go back and spend some time in that area,because we picked up so many leaflets of attractions we could spend 6 months visiting.


----------

